# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua rail

## cnclaivung

em cần cặp rail vuông 20 hoặc 25 Ht 200 , bác nào có dư hú em, zalo dưới chử ký, thank

----------


## cnclaivung

đã mua, thank

----------

